# Dual battery setup 2004 Ram 2500 4x4



## bmorwood (Dec 7, 2006)

I need some help. I own a 2004 Ram Regular Cab 2500 HD, with the Hemi. I would like to install dual batteries, but don't know where to mount it. It is also my work truck and need the entire box for work. Any advise would be great.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

You would need to change out your airbox to make more room on passenger side


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

do a search for this it was talked about not to long ago some one on here had theirs mounted inder the truck bed in a box they made and it was tucked up nice and clean you couldnt even tell it was there (very nice set up by the way who ever it was).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can get a second batt tray for the passenger side from your dealer.
All of the holes Are all ready there for it.
There are a couple of mounting spots on it for the vac lines that are in the area also.
yes you may need to move some stuff around to make it work or you need to get a batt box and mount it to the frame rail some where.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sno Farmer that pic is out of an older truck with a magnum. He has the Hemi and a 3rd gen. Not nearly as much room


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

yep no room with hemi, it needs to go infront of the rear tires, tons of space, just need water proof box that will still let the battery vent.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

bump interested in pics? would like dual batteries on my '04 2500 w/ a hemi


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Try Deisel truck resource for pics. I think some of them have done 3rd's in bed.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I run a full size battery on my bed salter and connect the batteries together using some heavy guage wires and a quick connect. Much like having jumper cables connected from front to rear without the alligator teeth. Much better to draw the power for the salter with short as possible distance, thus delivering more amps and better performance. NTM the plow can also pull from the back battery for extra amperage.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Also have a 2500 Hemi, definitely a lot less room under there than my '97 1500 with the 5.9, even though it was a bigger (displacement, anyway) engine. So aside from buying a new air intake of some sort, is there any way to get a 2nd battery under the hood, or do I have to go under the truck somewhere?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

In the truck bed seems to be best idea


----------

